# Magical Aquarium Club busted



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just read an article that the store got busted for illegally importing arrowana from Asia 

35k and seizure of the fish....gotta suck

Hope they don't shut Down cause of this



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

$35 K is a pretty hefty fine.

https://www.blogto.com/city/2019/09/toronto-pet-store-fined-35k-smuggling-endangered-fish-canada/


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That didn't take long. 

I hope they get this strict with shark fin suppling/importing and restaurants that serve them. bigger issue in my opinion.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

mmatt said:


> That didn't take long.
> 
> I hope they get this strict with shark fin suppling/importing and restaurants that serve them. bigger issue in my opinion.


Yes I agree they should go after these shark fin dealers. Instead they whack the small retailers. I do not mean support wrong doing but give a chance with a warning and a small fine, if they do it again, then its fine for a high amount. Sometimes there is politics involved with all these actions, just like what happen to Sea U Marine, they were after them for over crowding fish in the tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

loonie said:


> Yes I agree they should go after these shark fin dealers. Instead they whack the small retailers. I do not mean support wrong doing but give a chance with a warning and a small fine, if they do it again, then its fine for a high amount. Sometimes there is politics involved with all these actions, just like what happen to Sea U Marine, they were after them for over crowding fish in the tank.


What's the consensus on why SUM closed down, that was probably my favourite store. Tossed a lot of money their way every Friday with their Friday deals. I have heard many reasons why they close down. One of the more ridiculous ones were a person saw Ken feed his giant fish on the top tank by throwing live fish from the ground into that tank to feed it, which I see no issue with. I got some others like the landlord raised the rent to high etc...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sum*

I think he just got tired of the business


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I miss see u marine. Def the best store around. Can't beat the prices.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheap prices but questionable stock. Store was a dump as well.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Greg_o said:


> Cheap prices but questionable stock. Store was a dump as well.


This is true but my survival rate was decent.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No argument here that in SUM's last few years of operation, it was in poor shape in terms of appearances and in dire need of a serious renovation. Also, I've had the least amount of issues with SUM's livestock.

Aquatic Kingdom was also fined for illegal importation back in 2017. The late Kumar imported illegal animals and was under investigation. Prior to being served, he left the country.

As consumers, sure, we want things that are reasonably priced like the "good old days". From around 2005-2017, there has been a price war in the GTA and it literally was a fight to the bottom.

Its time and labour intensive in the operation of a marine LFS. Factoring commercial overhead, margins are small if they follow the old "formula" and with Indo stopping exports, there isn't the volume to move to stay in the black. 

Like it or not, BA has the proper retail pricing structure for livestock for "standard fare" items. Of course, volume buying power supplying their locations.

At the end of the day, the question is whats more important to you as a consumer? Price? Quality? Variety? Visual esthetics? Ethics? Business practice? Can't have it all.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

wtac said:


> No argument here that in SUM's last few years of operation, it was in poor shape in terms of appearances and in dire need of a serious renovation. Also, I've had the least amount of issues with SUM's livestock.
> 
> Aquatic Kingdom was also fined for illegal importation back in 2017. The late Kumar imported illegal animals and was under investigation. Prior to being served, he left the country.
> 
> ...


Well put...


----------

